# Policy documents - not happy



## Mr_Mephistophel (Feb 28, 2011)

Just got my documents through and there is a new part on there:
If I want to get my vehicle repaired anywhere other than their approved garage I have to pay an addition £250 excess.

Their approved garage are a bunch of crooks. They have tried to write off every vehicle I know that has been in for repair. 
When I bought my last car it lasted 3 days until my first prang. Backing out of a space in a supermarket, car behind backs out at the same time. 
His tow bar cracks my rear bumper, combined speed about 10mph.

At the garage the assessor looks at the car and straight away says, "well I dont even need to look at that to know the rear subframe is going to be bent". 
Insurance company took his word and tried to write the car off and I had to fight to prove it wasnt bent.

In the end all they did was put a aftermarket rear bumper on and spray to match. Total cost of the claim to my car alone £3200, all for a little crack.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Which insurance company was that?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

If it is private car policy and you are not happy, you can cancel within 14 days of inception, which is the cooling off period. Any time on risk charge should be pro-rata plus any fees as detailed on your original toba.


----------

